# Does anyone know how many ius this is



## saphaire (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello everyone...does anyone know how many ius is 0.2mg?


----------



## FullGo (Feb 9, 2006)

IU is dependent on the potency of the substance, and each substance would have a different IU to milligram conversion. For example, 1000 IU of Vitamin C would have a different weight than 1000 IU of Vitamin A

Since each substance would have a different conversion ratio, i cannot put up a conversion for IU to milligrams that covers everything, or even most things. Just too many different substances.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, if its .2mg of HGH then I can look it up (someone may remember).


----------



## saphaire (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes it is gh its prefilled genatropen.Thanks Mudge.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2006)

3iu = 1mg of GH

.6iu = .2mg

There are 6iu ampules, are you sure its .2mg?


----------



## saphaire (Feb 11, 2006)

It Says 0.2mg


----------



## saphaire (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello Mudge,,,I just read your post on testosterone vs. growth hormone.I am so glad you know all about this.I have been on hrt for one year now,my levels are checked every 5 weeks by a doctor. I take testosterone cream and gh. Which i just started back i went off for 3 months.But i have decided to stay on it all year round. I am using it for anti-aging reasons.I have been training for many years feel liked i worked to hard to look the way i do just to lose it now.So i am getting benifits from it it that way too. Anyway i do feel since i have been on the test cream i have gained weight.I told the doctor he gave me thyroid meds now which i did need also .But still feeling bloated . Is it  possible that i am gaining weight from the test?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2006)

I know a guy who bloats up in the face badly from 3 dbol tabs a day, and even 250mg of test a week he gets the same thing. Some people pull in a bit of water from testosterone in this way yes. Would you say your face looks fatter or anything noticeable like that?


----------



## saphaire (Feb 11, 2006)

I feel my stomach is bloated and my lower body. So i thought i would use the cream every other day and half the amount. When i had my last bloodwork done my test was 40 which was high for a girl.What do u think? Should i stop it for a cpl of weeks or should i cut back and do it every other day?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2006)

You are a woman and you are using testosterone creme? What is the normal administration for a man?


----------



## saphaire (Feb 11, 2006)

my husband uses 1ml in morning and 1ml at nite i use 1/4 gram just at nite.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 12, 2006)

1/4mg I presume you mean. If ultimately you aren't responding well I'd stop, testosterone is obviously not typically recommended to women.


----------

